# Does Having A Dog Make You More Active?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

For me having dogs does give me another excuse to get out of the house and do stuff with them,especially if the weather is nice. I just wanted to know if your dogs have made you more active or not?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Very much so. I would say my dog's have saved me, and made me meet people I would have never even thought of talking to before. Ginger is really laid back, but Jonas is a real go getter.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Very much so. I was already a very active person before him, but I am more so now. He also forces me out of bed when I go through a depression period and he's even helped me with PT! So yes, he's been a huge catalyst in my being more active.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Today I left my spot next to the wonderfully warm wood stove where I was happily quilting and went out into the cold to walk Effie in the woods. It was a nice walk but I would not have gone without a dog. I get a lot more exercise now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, and it helps keep the weight under control and better mental health getting out and meeting new people. We've discovered so many hidden jewels in our county that we would have otherwise ignored if we didn't have the dog. She also gives us the feeling of more security to feel safe to go out at night or hike in the woods.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, I was active before, but now I have zero excuse to not go outside and go on a run with Berlin.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I surely would have stayed inside last night during the sideways sleet if it weren't for training! Instead we were out running around and I was a hot mess from head to toe. The only thing that was cold on me were my fingers. 
I've always been active, but training makes me get off my butt when I may want to sleep in or stay out of the frigid or extreme heat temps.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sadly..YES!!


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I voted no, but . . .I'm wrong. I was just on my own case because I'm not as active as I ought to be. If I didn't have the dogs, though, I would probably be permanently fused to either the couch or the desk chair.

Maybe both. That would be interesting.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Totally! BM, (Before Maggie) I woke at 830am. Now I get up at 6am and track most mornings, followed by a 2 miles walk. In the weekday evenings we walk another 4 miles. On Saturday we have club training, about 3 hrs. On Sunday my buddy and take an approx 6-8 mile hike with our dogs, followed by breakfast. I'm about 40lbs lighter than I was Before Maggie, and a lot fitter.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I voted both Yes and No, I was active before.

I was active before... very active. But, the dogs keep me on my feet and make me enjoy being even more active then before I had them. Plus, I can't just take a day off, or use excuses. It's a little of both for me.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

I was fairly active before. When i got married and moved from my family (we'd always go on hikes, walks ect) I didn't have anybody to go with me on walk's ect when my husband was at work. Than I got Dixie and had a walking partner! So, since haveing her I have gotten back into the activity, even when it's 10 degree's out in the middle of the day


----------

